# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  προβλημα με το 74HC04

## arkoudiaris

Καλημερα παιδια.  Συνδεω την πυλη not του 74ΗC04 με τον optocoupler 6n135 μεσω αντιστασης 270Ω. 
Απο τα datasheet  εχουμε οτι η πτωση τασης στην φωτοδιοδο του απομονωτη ειναι 1.33v για ρευμα  if=16mA. Επομενως R=(5-1.33)/0.016=230ohm περιπου. 
Ακομη η πυλη not  εχει μεγιστο ρευμα εξοδου 25mA. 
Παρολαυτα με την παραπανω τιμη της αντιστασης 270Ω μου παρουσιάζεται πτωση τασης στην εξοδο της πυλης not 1.5v.
Μονο οταν αυξησω την αντισταση στα 850Ω  δεν εχω πτωση τασης στην εξοδο της πυλης. 
Και με τις δυο τιμες 270 κ 850 η εξοδος του optocoupler εχει σωστες τιμες.  Φυσικα με την δευτερη θα χω μεγαλυτερο  delay που δεν το χω μετρησει. 
Τι παιζει παιδιά?

----------


## FILMAN

Τίποτα δεν παίζει. Τα 25mA δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να τα τραβάς από το HC04 και εντούτοις η τάση εξόδου του να είναι 5V, ενώ αν τραβήξεις 25.1mA τότε είναι που θα αρχίσει να πέφτει η τάση εξόδου του! Δες λίγο το datasheet:
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG
Με τάση τροφοδοσίας 4.5V και ρεύμα εξόδου 4mA έχεις ήδη πτώση τάσης πάνω από 0.5V. Φαντάσου τί γίνεται στα 16mA!
Αν θέλεις λοιπόν όντως 16mA πρέπει να βάλεις μια χαμηλότερη αντίσταση από αυτήν που υπολόγισες λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι η τάση εξόδου της πύλης δεν θα είναι 5V αλλά χαμηλότερη.

----------

arkoudiaris (25-03-16)

----------


## arkoudiaris

Αρα θα προτιμησω αντισταση μικροτερη ακομα κ αν εχω πτωση τασης στην πυλη.  Οκ θα το δοκιμασω κ θα σας πω

----------


## MacGyver

Αν περισσεύουν πύλες, βάλτες παράλληλα.
Αν όχι, ένα low power general purpose transistor θα κάνει τη δουλειά.

----------

arkoudiaris (25-03-16), 

FILMAN (24-03-16)

----------

